# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی > خبر: RAD Studio 10.1 Berlin release is ready now!

## Valadi

Contents
1 Improved Installation Experience
2 FireMonkey
2.1 Android 6.0 Support
2.2 Address Book for iOS and Android
2.3 Improved Style Designer
2.4 New ListView Item Designer
2.5 Extended Clipboard Support Service
2.6 Improvement on the Image List Editor
2.7 TGrid Improvements
2.8 High DPI Support on Windows
2.9 Improved Support for Accelerator Keys
2.10 Support for Extended Font Styles
2.11 Hint Property Changes
2.12 Simplified Dialog API
2.13 Other FireMonkey Changes
3 VCL
4 EMS
4.1 Apache Server Support
4.2 Cross-Domain API Calls to the EMS Server
4.3 EMS EdgeModules
4.4 EMS EdgeModules Resource
4.5 ThingPoints Overview
4.6 EMS API Resource
4.7 Custom API Documentation
5 DataSnap
5.1 Support for JSON Streaming
5.2 Other DataSnap Changes
6 Web Broker
6.1 C++‎ Projects from Previous Versions Using Web.WebReq Need Updating
6.2 Other Web Broker Changes
7 FireDAC
7.1 Improvements for DB2
7.2 Improvements for MongoDB
7.3 Improvements for Advantage
7.4 Improvements for InterBase and Firebird
7.5 Improvements for Informix
7.6 Improvements for ODBC
7.7 Improvements for Oracle
7.8 Improvements for PostgreSQL
7.9 Improvements for SQLite
7.10 Other FireDAC Changes
8 dbExpress
9 Cloud Service
9.1 Amazon
9.2 Azure
10 REST Client Library
11 LiveBindings
12 BeaconFence
13 RTL
13.1 Bluetooth LE and Beacon Support on Windows 10
13.2 Improved Bluetooth LE Discovery Performance
13.3 Bluetooth LE Includes New Events to Handle Subscriptions to Characteristics
13.4 Eddystone Beacon Format Support
13.5 Improved Beacon Scan Performance
13.6 TBeaconDevice Component Supports Eddystone Beacon Format
13.7 App Tethering Improvements
13.8 Asynchronous HTTP Request Support
13.9 Encrypted ZIP File Support
13.10 Improvements to Lists of Strings
13.11 Improvements to TMemIniFile
13.12 Buffering Support for TFileStream
13.13 Modified JSON Path Syntax to Access Object Properties
13.14 Optimization of Regular Expressions and String Replacement
13.15 HTTP Connection Improvements
13.16 URLEncode / URLDecode Functions
13.17 Use TMessageBase Instead of TMessage for C++‎ Projects
13.18 C++‎ Functions added to TRect, TRectF, TPoint, and TPointF Types
13.19 Other RTL Changes
14 Native APIs
15 Delphi Compilers
15.1 Performance Improvement when Compiling Generics
15.2 Attributes Supported by All Compilers
15.3 Other Delphi Compiler Improvements
16 C++‎ Compilers
16.1 Upgraded BCCAARM and BCCIOSARM
16.2 Better C++‎ Support for Delphi Types
16.3 C++‎ Option Changes
16.4 Other C++‎ Compiler Changes
17 IDE
17.1 Floating Form Designer
17.2 FireUI Live Preview
17.3 GetIt Dependencies
17.4 Bookmark Stack
17.5 Selection Expansion
17.6 Method Toxicity Metrics
17.7 Structure View Improvements for C++‎
17.8 Android Service Improvements
17.9 Support for Running iOS Ad hoc Applications
17.10 Customizable info.plist File
17.11 Design-Time Improvements for Android Smart Watches
17.12 New Options Page for File Associations
17.13 New Option to Show Information Messages from the Delphi Compiler
17.14 New Option to Hide/Show the Navigation Toolbar
17.15 High DPI Awareness
17.16 Other IDE Changes
18 Debuggers
18.1 iOS and Android Debuggers
18.2 64-bit iOS Debugger
19 Utilities
20 Sample Applications
21 Help
22 Topics
23 See Also 

ISO LINK:http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...uilder10_1.iso

----------


## saeidd

یعنی مشکل عدم پشتیبانی خود IDE از High DPI درست شده یا مثل نسخه قبل فقط یه شعاره؟

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

فکر کنم مثل اون وقت که گفتند در دلفی 10 مشکل BiDimode حل می شه،درحد یک شعار باشه.
پس کی میخوان این مشکل رو حل کنند؟اعراب هم از دلفی استفاده میکنند و همین مشکل رو دارند،بخاطر اون ها هم که شده باید درستش کنند.

----------


## jst

سلام 
حالا مشکل BIDI حل شده یا نه ؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> سلام 
> حالا مشکل BIDI حل شده یا نه ؟


حل نشده و فعلاً هم قرار نیست حل بشه :)

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

اصلا براشون کار نداره که مشکل BiDi رو حل کنند.مثل زمانی می مونه که دلفی 6 از BiDi پشتیبانی نمی کرد و در دلفی 7 درستش کردند.مثل آب خوردن :لبخند گشاده!: 
اما از ورژن xe2 تا dx10 هنوز مشکل BiDi رو حل نکردند.چرا درستش نمی کنند دلیل خاصی داره؟(حتی برای اعراب هم درست نمی کنند)

----------


## pop_0098

کسی کرک نسخه 
*RAD Studio 10.1 Berlin*را خواست پیام خصوصی بده تا لینکش را بدم

----------


## hp1361

> بهتر نیست که لینکش رو در اینجا قرار بدهید؟
> به موقعش دوستان از شما تشکر میکنند.


اقدامات Warez در این انجمن ممنوع میباشد!

----------

